# كيف ننتصر على الشيطان بسهولة حسب الإنجيل



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

حينما ينقض الوحش على الحمل الصغير الضعيف، فأنه يطرحه تحت قدميه، والحمل الصغير يصرخ بصوت عالٍ لكي يسمعه راعيه ليُسرع لنجدته ويخلصه من هذا الوحش الكاسر القاسي، هكذا بالمثل نحن قطيع المسيح فإننا لا نضع ثقتنا في أنفسنا ولا نتكل على قوتنا أو قدرتنا الخاصة أمام العدو الشيطان الذي يُحاربنا ويحاول أن يُسقطنا من النعمة، ولكننا نترجى معونة الله لأنه هو في الحقيقة خلاصنا لأن للرب الخلاص، لذلك يقول المرنم: 


 [ ارتض يا رب بأن تُنجيني، يا رب إلى معونتي أسرع ] (مزمور 40: 13)
 [ أعني يا رب إلهي، خلصني حسب رحمتك ] (مزمور 109: 26) 
 [ لتكن يدك لمعونتي لأنني اخترت وصاياك ] (مزمور 119: 173)
 لذلك ينبهنا الآباء القديسين، مختبري حياة التقوي عائشين حياة النُصرة بخبرة الإيمان الحي متكلين على مراحم الله وقوة ذراعه المقتدرة، بأن لا نتعامل مع الشيطان بأي شكل من الأشكال أو في أي حال من الأحوال، لأنه كذاب وأبو كل كذاب ومُخادع للغاية، ويُريد أن يُسقطنا بكل حيلة خبيثة، ويجعلنا نظن بخداع شديد أننا نقدر عليه بأنفسنا وربما يخدعنا بأن الله أعطانا سلطاناً أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو، لذلك كثيرين بلا وعي يتحدوا الشيطان بعنترية ظانين أنهم بذلك غلبوه فيقعوا بدون دراية في حبائله، لذلك علينا أن نصغي لتعليم الكتاب المقدس بكل حكمة ووعي لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره كما يقول الرسول، لأن لنا فكر المسيح، فالكتاب يقول: [ فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه - فاخضعوا لله، قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم - فقاوموه راسخين في الايمان ] (1بطرس 5: 6)، (يعقوب 4: 7)، (1بطرس 5: 9)


 وعلينا أن ننتبه لهذه الأفعال لكي ندخل في سر الغلبة والنصرة الحقيقية في حياتنا اليومية: [ *تواضعوا *تحت يد الله القوية – *اخضعوا *لله – *قاوموا *إبليس *راسخين *في الإيمان ]
 ولنلاحظ يا إخوتي أن في الكتاب المقدس كله لم يقل تحدوا إبليس أو واجهوا الشيطان أو أي شيء من الذي نسمعه اليوم في موضوعات وعِظات بعدم وعي من الناس الغير متأصلين في كلمه الله، الغير فاهمين الطريقة التي سلمها لنا الله لكي نغلب، لأنه لا ينبغي أن ننتقص أو نُزيد على ما قاله الله لنا [ فأجاوب معيري كلمة لأني *اتكلت على كلامك* ] (مزمور 119: 42)، فطريق الغلبة ليس له ثانٍ حسب تأمُلات الناس أو رأيهم، بل حسب كلمة الحق الإنجيل، لذلك علينا أولاً أن *نتواضع *تحت سلطان يد الله القوية *خاضعين *له وحده *سامعين *لكلمته، *فيرفعنا *حينما تأتي علينا العواصف والضيقات والمشقات الشديدة [ *الله لنا ملجأ وقوة*، *عوناً *في الضيقات *وُجِدَ شديداً* ] (مزمور 46: 1)، وحينما نتواضع فأننا طبيعياً وبسهولة شديدة نخضع، لأن الخضوع يأتي من التواضع، ومن هذا تأتي الغلبة على الشيطان لأنه مصدر الكبرياء، والغلبة تُكتمل بالرسوخ في الإيمان، اي أننا نثبت في الإيمان، ننمو فيه كل يوم، وبالطبع الإيمان يعمل بالمحبة، والمحبة تظهر في حفظ الوصية، فهذه يا إخوتي هي سرّ النُصرة والغلبة، ومن يقل لكم على طريقٍ آخر فقد وقع هو وكل من يسمعه في الهزيمة، لأنه خرج عن المنهج الإلهي الموضوع لنا لكي ننتصر من خلاله...


 أسلمكم خبرة تتمسكوا بها في حياتكم وتحيوها: لا تتكلوا على كلام الناس قط  أو تعتمدوه لأنه فيه كلمات جميلة وأفكار حلوة جديدة تُغري العقل أو تفرح النفس أو فيها منطق مقبول أو من واقع خبرة السنين في الحياة أو فلسفة فكر إنساني عالي، بل *قيسوا كل شيء على كلمة الله وحدها*، لأنها فقط التي تخلص نفوسكم لأنه مكتوب: 


 [ لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن ادم حيث لا خلاص عنده ] (مزمور 146: 3) 
 [ لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، فاقبلوا بوداعة *الكلمة المغروسة القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم* ] (يعقوب 1: 21)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لا تتكلوا على كلام الناس قط  أو تعتمدوه لأنه فيه كلمات جميلة وأفكار حلوة جديدة تُغري العقل أو تفرح النفس أو فيها منطق مقبول أو من واقع خبرة السنين في الحياة، بل قيسوا كل شيء على كلمة الله وحدها، لأنها فقط التي تخلص نفوسكم لأنه مكتوب:
> 
> 
> [ لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن ادم حيث لا خلاص عنده ] (مزمور 146: 3)
> ...



*
تمام تمام

ربنا يريح قلبك*


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

ويفرحك دائماً بقوة يمينه المقتدره
ويهبنا كلنا أن نتعقل ونحيا بكلمته التي بها الغلبة والنصرة الحقيقية
المسيح ربنا القدوس ليكن لكِ دائماً مُعين في كل حين آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2013)

متتصورش يا ايمن الموضوع ده مفيد ومريح قد ايه 
حقيقى ربنا ينور طريقك ويوفقك 
زى ما بتوصلنا كلمه الله الغاليه 
موضوع قيم كالعاده 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا استاذي الغالي على المواضيع الروحيه الرائعه دي
بستفيد منها جدا
ربن يبارككويبارك خدمتك الرائعه​*


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> وعلينا أن ننتبه لهذه الأفعال لكي ندخل في سر الغلبة والنصرة الحقيقية في حياتنا اليومية: [ *تواضعوا *تحت يد الله القوية – *اخضعوا *لله – *قاوموا *إبليس *راسخين *في الإيمان ]
> ​


*
موضوع رائع مُجدداً أستاذي
سلمت يمينك و دام صليبك المُعزي

تفهمت يقيناً بأن " الإتكال " علي شخص
رب المجد و كحسب المشيئة الإلهية هو
بداية طريق الغلبة و النُصرة علي عدو الخير

لأنه ليس لنا سواه ملجأ و قوة و عون في الضيقات
إذاً تكون النفس المتواضعة بالإتكال علي مشيئة
رب المجد ... تحيا برعدة تتحمل التجارب بفرح و رجاء .

لقد قيل : " إن إرادتنا تُشبه حائط حلبة المصارعة
المنتصب بين الله و بيننا، وهي تمنعنا من الاقتراب
منه وتأمل مراحمُه ". لهذا يجد من يُتمم وداعة الكلمة
سلاماً عظيماً من الله و نعمة المسيح يُفرح قلوبهم .

درس إرشادي رائع و عميق أستاذي
سلمت يمينك و خالص الشكر للدعوة
بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل و إتاحة
الفرصة للتنعم بالتأمُل الرئع في و مع
شخص و تعاليم رب المجد القدوس

*
*أخيراً ( بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية
لان الله لا يعطي موهبه كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة )*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 يونيو 2013)

ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص 
واحنا واثقين انه من غيره لايمكن نغلب ابليس ابدا 
قوتى فى الضعف تكمل 
امين يارب كملنا بقوتك 
رائع استاذى مميزكعادتك دائما


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا استاذى الغالى


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (18 يونيو 2013)

وعلينا أن ننتبه لهذه الأفعال لكي ندخل في سر الغلبة والنصرة الحقيقية في حياتنا اليومية: [ *تواضعوا *تحت يد الله القوية – *اخضعوا *لله – *قاوموا *إبليس *راسخين *في الإيمان ]
كنت أود أن أنقل مقالك كله هنا لجماله في سهل أستيعابه
وأقول دائماً نحن لا نستطيع فعل أي شيء دون  يسوع المسيح
الذي هو وحده يقاتل عنا كل الشرور الظاهرة والخفية
بعلمنا من الحروب الروحية أو في الحروب التي ليس لنا علم بها
أو في المكايد التي يزرعها الشرير في طرقنا
نشكر نعمه الرب لنا الذي منحنا سلاح النور (رو12:13+14 )
وسلاح الحق 2كو(7:6)
أحملوا سلاح الله الكامل (أفسس 13:6-18 )
شكراً لك أخي العزيز لمحبة الله التي فيك والعاملة معك
في روحه القدوس الأعظم الذي يرشدنا الى الطريق والحق والحياة
ومنه نستمد القوة في الإيمان الذي يرفعنا ألية
ونشكر الرب لعمله فينا وفي أولاده في كل مكان 
وأنادي الى كل الأخوة أن يملؤ أقلامهم من الكلام والمياه التي
تفيض من بطونهم ولا يجعلوها راكده ، لتتحرك وتفتح عين الأعمى وتحي العظام الميتة
ولتفيض أكثر لأجل العطاشا والجياع الى الحق وهذه هي وصية الرب لنا
الذي يعطي ولا يعير.
أيها الآب نشكرك لأنك أنت أمين رغم تراجعنا لقد فديتنا وأحييتنا وطهرتنا. احفظنا في محبتك وقونا بروحك، لنشهد لخلاصك، الطريق الوحيد للحياة الأبدية.
موضوع رائع حقاً وجميل جداً جداً 
 شكراً أخي العزيز على كتاباتك المفيدة والمثمرة 
 الرب يباركك في خدمتك المباركة ومشاركاتك الرائعة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول ويزيدك من نعمته 
 وسلامه ومحبته والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2013)

موضوعات عميقة الاثر على النفس والقلب
كنوز غالية جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي راعي نفوسنا الوحيد الذي به لنا الغلبة 
الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته كل حين، يهبكم قوة حياة الانتصار باسمه وبدمه وكلمة شهادته 
كونوا معافين بقوة الله التي تحفظنا وتحرسنا لخلاص مستعد أن يُعلن في الزمان الأخير آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2013)

*كالعاده
موضوع جميل جدا شكراا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2013)

*ميرسى جدا استاذى الغالى على الموضوع القيم 
بجد بستفاد جدا من موضوعات حضرتك 
اكيد ملناش غيره ربنا ننتصر بيه على عدو الخير *​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله الغلبة، لأن ليس لنا نُصره إلا بشخصه الذي هو معنا كل حين إلى انقضاء الدهر 
فهو من وعد ووعده أمين، كونوا معافين باسم الرب بُرجنا الحصين آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

وعلينا أن ننتبه لهذه الأفعال لكي ندخل في سر الغلبة والنصرة الحقيقية في حياتنا اليومية: [ *تواضعوا *تحت يد الله القوية – *اخضعوا *لله – *قاوموا *إبليس *راسخين *في الإيمان ]
 ولنلاحظ يا إخوتي أن في الكتاب المقدس كله لم يقل تحدوا إبليس أو واجهوا الشيطان أو أي شيء من الذي نسمعه اليوم في موضوعات وعِظات بعدم وعي من الناس الغير متأصلين في كلمه الله، الغير فاهمين الطريقة التي سلمها لنا الله لكي نغلب، لأنه لا ينبغي أن ننتقص أو نُزيد على ما قاله الله لنا [ فأجاوب معيري كلمة لأني *اتكلت على كلامك* ] (مزمور 119: 42)، فطريق الغلبة ليس له ثانٍ حسب تأمُلات الناس أو رأيهم، بل حسب كلمة الحق الإنجيل، لذلك علينا أولاً أن *نتواضع *تحت سلطان يد الله القوية *خاضعين *له وحده *سامعين *لكلمته، *فيرفعنا *حينما تأتي علينا العواصف والضيقات والمشقات الشديدة [ *الله لنا ملجأ وقوة*، *عوناً *في الضيقات *وُجِدَ شديداً* ] (مزمور 46: 1)، وحينما نتواضع فأننا طبيعياً وبسهولة شديدة نخضع، لأن الخضوع يأتي من التواضع، ومن هذا تأتي الغلبة على الشيطان لأنه مصدر الكبرياء، والغلبة تُكتمل بالرسوخ في الإيمان، اي أننا نثبت في الإيمان، ننمو فيه كل يوم، وبالطبع الإيمان يعمل بالمحبة، والمحبة تظهر في حفظ الوصية، فهذه يا إخوتي هي سرّ النُصرة والغلبة، ومن يقل لكم على طريقٍ آخر فقد وقع هو وكل من يسمعه في الهزيمة، لأنه خرج عن المنهج الإلهي الموضوع لنا لكي ننتصر من خلاله...

راااااااائع استاذي الغالي
ربنا يبارك قلمك المميز دائما 
ام النور تكون معك وتحافظ عليك
​


----------



## aymonded (19 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبك نعمة وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس
كوني في تمام النعمة وفرح الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع آمين
​


----------



## bavari nari (19 يونيو 2013)

راااااااااائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويهبنا قوة النُصرة حسب قصده آمين
​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 يونيو 2013)

لذلك ينبهنا الآباء القديسين، ...، بأن لا نتعامل مع الشيطان بأي شكل من الأشكال أو في أي حال من الأحوال، لأنه كذاب وأبو كل كذاب ومُخادع للغاية، ويُريد أن يُسقطنا بكل حيلة خبيثة، ويجعلنا نظن بخداع شديد أننا نقدر عليه بأنفسنا


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يُعطينا الغلبة باسمه القدوس العظيم آمين
​


----------



## Maran+atha (2 نوفمبر 2020)

أذكر ضعفي أمام عرش النعمة ليغفر لي الخطايا ويعني في هذة الغربة آمين.


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 نوفمبر 2020)

*صليلي يا حبيب المسيح واذكر ضعفي وضعف افراد اسرتي امام عرش المسيح يا عريس المسيح لقد كنت قديساً والان مبارك عليك احضان المسيح والى الملتقى يا أخونا وحبيبنا المبارك أيمن استرح في الامجاد العلوية*​


----------

